
AWS (S3, EC2, etc) Reduces Bandwidth Prices (incl. bulk bandwidth discounts) - mattjaynes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=16427261
======
ryantmulligan
While the bandwidth has gone up, they now charge a price per request to their
servers. They said this is a decrease in cost for 70% of their customers.

~~~
zach
But it's an increase for guys who were basically using S3 to serve as a way to
get their web pages to come up snappier by having S3 serve their many requests
for small incidental images. Reddit, for example. They were nickel and diming
S3 (well, really $0.00001 and $0.000005-ing), of course totally within the
terms of the service, to Amazon's chagrin. Even with the new charges though,
it's a great deal for that kind of hosting.

------
yaacovtp
I just started using s3 for a video site I'm launching next week and it's
awesome. So far it has cost me pennies (literally)!

